# fall away or whiskerbiscuit



## huntstrong (Oct 10, 2007)

i currently shoot a whiskerbiscuit rest but have been doing alot of thinking and i am thinking of going to a fall away rest. i am kinda sceptical thought because the thing i love about my wiskerbuiscuit it the total containment and the fact that even if i shake my bow the arrow will not rattle or fall out of the rest. just wondering if you guys have any good ideas for a quality fall away were i might get the same advantages? i am really going to have to be sold on it thought because like i said i love my whiskerbuiscuit but have been told that i might be more accurate with a fall away rest (i get target panic) so that is just what people have been telling me. the one rest that has had my attention is the *NAP quicktune sizzor drop away rest* has anyone used this rest? any advantages or disadvantages? any help would be much appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## huntstrong (Oct 10, 2007)

the other reason i have a fall away on my mind is i have been wanting to try the new product by Starrflight called the fob and i cant exactly shoot one throught my wiskerbuisket. but im not about to spend the money on a fall away rest that isnt going to be worh it.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

huntstrong said:


> the other reason i have a fall away on my mind is i have been wanting to try the new product by Starrflight called the fob and i cant exactly shoot one throught my wiskerbuisket. but im not about to spend the money on a fall away rest that isnt going to be worh it.


Although I have not tested the sizzor rest, I do not believe it would be FOB friendly. I am sure it is a good rest and NAP makes great stuff! Just not FOB friendly. The sizzor rest is on my list to try and get my hands on.

Here are two full containment rest that I have set up and tested myself:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...bs+starrflight

I have not tested the TT extreme, but I have several customers who do and say it is working great with FOBs.

Timing is critical with ANY drop rest. The Ripcord is the easiest I have set up. But the QAD is also a great rest. The QAD has a lock up feature which allows you to let down slowly and the fork will stay up. Great feature, just requires slightly more critical timing.

I plan on calling TT and try to horse trade for an extreme. As soon as I set one up, I will be able to provide better data.

The KAZ is a great rest! It just is not FOB friendly because of the crab claws. 

I hope this helps. if you would like, pm me the your set up so I can make sure all is good with FOBs.

Regards,


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Not sure about FOB friendly, but...*

I like the Cavalier Avalanche (now AAE/Cavalier). They come with an arrow holder that your arrow snaps into, then it falls back when you draw the bow. I honestly don't use the arrow holder most of the time, 'cause I have found that the cradle style launcher on the rest will keep the arrow secure unless you turn the bow completely sideways. I use a bow holder in all my treestands, so once I get in and set up, the bow is sitting upright until I pick it up to shoot. I have used the arrow retainer while ground stalking and just for practice, and it works fine. The new plastic retainers are quiet - the first models they had were aluminum with wire brush ends, and were a bit noisy.

I also like the Avalanche because you can get brand specific mounting brackets for them - I use the Martin direct mount, but I know they have Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, and PSE, and maybe a couple others. 

For use with the FOBS, you may have to adjust the elevation up a bit higher than the normal "through the plunger hole" height, but they do have a good amount of height adjustment. They have 2 models, standard & Extreme, which just adds micro adjustable elevation. Both models have micro windage.

They also have a new model called Lightning (I think) that is the same basic design, but uses a magnet instead of a spring to pull the rest down. It is supposed to be quicker than the spring models. I haven't had any trouble with mine, but I do have them adjusted where they come up in the last 1-2" of my draw. I think the Lightning only comes in a universal mount right now.

One other great thing about these rests - they are relatively inexpensive:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

dgmeadows said:


> I like the Cavalier Avalanche (now AAE/Cavalier). They come with an arrow holder that your arrow snaps into, then it falls back when you draw the bow.
> 
> They have a new model called Lightning (I think) that is the same basic design, but uses a magnet instead of a spring to pull the rest down. It is supposed to be quicker than the spring models.


The Avalanche is very FOB friendly! I used one to take my first Elk with FOBs. I have not tested the new lightning but I have one. I will try to get it set up this week and report back.


----------



## DeerSpotter (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a new drop away on the market, it is from vapor trail, they are a custom string Company here in Minnesota, the drop away rest they make gets its energy from the lamb, it attaches to the upper lamb of the bow, so it does not take speed off the string, it causes last vibration of on the string because it is not attached to it. I work for Gander Mountain and we cannot keep them in stock, they are very good rest, you could probably go to vapor trails web site, they do cost $99

When I set up my Black Ice, I will have a vapor trail drop away rest on it.


Carl


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I have herd nothing but rave reviews with the LD rest!


----------



## skynyr (Jun 22, 2007)

Trophy Taker makes a rest with a new wrap around guard to contain the arrow. The arrow loads from the top. Around $110 at Sportsman's Warehouse.


----------



## nicole1156 (Oct 27, 2007)

*drop away*

you need to try the phantom drop away i have one on my x force it works great


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

I shoot a WB DX and it has done the job for all my needs.
However, if I were to go to a fall away it was be the QAD Ultra LD.
Full containment, you can let down and not trigger it, and have a very good reputation.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I have had two customers using the NAP sizzor rest with FOBs. Go figure? I did not know it would work. I have a call in to NAP and I am trying to get my hands on one. But it would seem it works. As soon as I can I will set one up and be able to provide better information. As of now I only have two data points. Not enough to have me sold.


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

You may do well with the Vital Bow gear KAZAWAY I have tested it up to 327 fps and still go fletching clearance with 2" Bohning Blazers.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

H&S Archer said:


> You may do well with the Vital Bow gear KAZAWAY I have tested it up to 327 fps and still go fletching clearance with 2" Bohning Blazers.


The good folks at vital gear are sending me a KAZ. I can not wait to test it. From taking with Kevin, the as long as the rest is set up correctly, the FOB should work great. So far the last three customers who were using the KAZ had no problems. However others have. I will post as soon as I get it set up.


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

*QAD Ultra and Kazaway*

Hey, I had a QAD Ultra and couldn't get a tail-high tear worked out of it on my Vipertec and almost sold it. I would like to hear more about getting the timing and setup right with this rest. I have a Vectrix on the way and am going to put the QAD or a Kazaway on it. I like the QAD because with moleskin on it, it is silent on the draw, which I really like. I'm not so sure the Kazaway will be silent. I sit in a tree stand with the bow on my lap and currently use a Biscuit, but even with quiet arrows it still has a bit of noise on the draw. BTW you can silence it with a piece of Charmin wrapped around the arrow! best advice I ever got on quieting a Biscuit! Don't try the cheap TP, it has to be the good stuff!

I shoot Blazer vanes, and for the life of me I'm not sure if I was shooting the Ultra Rest with cock feather up or cock feather down. Which way is right?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The best way is to use a draw board. But hanging the string loop on a hook or bow scale will do the trick. Pull the bow down by the handle making sure not to torque the bow in any way. Observe when the bottom cam hits the hard stop. The upper cam should be about 1/16" away from the hard stop. If the bow does not have hard stops, observe when the string separates from the cam lobe. The upper cam should "lead" the lower cam by a small fraction.

The last bow that had timing issues I worked on was a Hoyt (I do not remember model?) and the upper cam hard stop was about 3/4 inch away from the hard stop when the bottom cam met the hard stop (too much lead). After a few twist in the upper cable brought the cam to 1/16 lead. No more vane or FOB contact with the rest. Level nock travel was obtained.

Here is a write up I did to set up the QAD per manufactures instruction and recommendations:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

Hope his helps! I do NOT proclaim to be a master bow smith! I just know that when the fletch or FOB is hitting the rest even though you have plenty of clearance, it is usually a cam time issue. un even nock travel causing the back of the arrow to be forced down.

Another issue may be to much force on the downward bus cable caused when the rest is in the FULL UP position well before full draw and/or the pull cord attached to close to the rest. As a general rule, you want to tie the pull cord about level with the bottom of the grip/handle when the bow is not drawn back (about 4 inches below the riser shelf) and have the rest come to the full up position at the last 1-2 inches at full draw. This will ensure a quick drop and having the string tied low also causes less force pulling the down cable out (the rest cored is pulling more parallel with the down cable that pulling to the riser).


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

TR DZ for me!


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*Fall away Rest*

Does anyone like the Trap Door Rest? Will it work with FOBS?

BowmanPa:elch:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

We have tested the FOBs with the trap door and works great!

If there is ever any doubt I would suggest making a clearance tester. Just take a heavy stock paper or card and cut a 1 inch diameter circle. Then punch a whole in the center. Nock up your arrow and hold the rest in the up position. Then slide the paper disk up and down the arrow. When you get to your rest, hold the arrow in the up position, and let the rest fall. Slide the paper tester over the rest and check for clearance at the arrow guide. You should have about 3/16 or more. Some adjustment may be required (adjust rest for for lift and raise nock accordingly).

Regards,


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just get a good fall away and save your self some money in the lone run. At some point if you shoot very much you will not like wrinkled vanes and change. Not bashing ones that do not shoot a lot like 2wks. to a mo. before season or every once in a while will not have problems.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I just set up the KAZ, Here is the link to the set up;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584138

Regards,


----------



## legendofthefall (Feb 25, 2008)

Do The Fob's Work Good With Trophy Ridge Drop Aways? And Whats Your Opinions On These Rests?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

legendofthefall said:


> Do The Fob's Work Good With Trophy Ridge Drop Aways? And Whats Your Opinions On These Rests?


I have shot a DZ rest for the last 4 years. Love it! The only mod may be the peel and stick arrow holder/guide. You may need to trim it down a bit for clearance.

I have had the same rest for 3 years (the first one got stolen at the Vegas shoot a few years back). All my friends I hunt with also use a DZ. So far never have had one problem or failure.

Lots of other good rests out there for sure. The DZ is one of my favorite.

Regards,


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

trophy ridge drop zone,a great rest,5 of us in the family soot this rest.aslo new model is a little lighter too.


----------



## jansman (Mar 19, 2006)

*Fob with whisker*

Acording to the makers of the FOB you can shoot them thru a whisker biscuit. I have never tried it.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

jansman said:


> Acording to the makers of the FOB you can shoot them thru a whisker biscuit. I have never tried it.


May I ask who told you that and where did you hear it?

FOB DO NOT work with a biscuit.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

jansman said:


> Acording to the makers of the FOB you can shoot them thru a whisker biscuit. I have never tried it.


paul morris is the maker of the fob he has been posting on this thread and i know for a fact you cant use them through a wb


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> May I ask who told you that and where did you hear it?
> 
> FOB DO NOT work with a biscuit.


dang paul just a little faster than me we must have been typing at the same time


----------



## lungbuster601 (Jan 24, 2008)

QAD makes a good fall away rest that locks the arrow in place.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a link to all the rest I have done a write up on.

New rests tested are the KAZ, Sizzor and LD

http://fob-nation.com/SMF/index.php?board=23.0

Regards,


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

*Drop Zone*

I switched from the Whisker Biscuit to the Drop Zone 3 years ago and my groups greatly tightened especially at longer distances.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The debate will be as heated as mechanical vs. fixed blades and speed vs. weight.

From a pure engineering perspective the advantages of a drop rest are very sound. Yes I will certainly admit there is more to go wrong with one. I have shot a drop rest for 5 years and never have had a failures or problem. Having said that, I inspect my equipment with a fine tooth comb before any hunt.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

*Arrow rest*

I have at one time or another had everything out there and just tried the sizzor rest, it is the best out there for me it is quite and very forgiven and it also holds your arrow up until the shot! And clearance is not a problem. They are also made specifically for what ever bow you have. It looks funny but OK on the bow any very easy to set up.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks funny.......??????

Well that would be a prefect rest for FOBs:wink: Takes away some of the looks on the back of your arrows.

I tested the sizzor and was very impressed.

Regards,


----------



## TNtrapper (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dd*

The Double Diamond fall away works great for me. Its also got an arrow holder that the shaft clips into to keep it from falling off when the bow is tilted....but I rarely use it. The way the launcher is made will keep it put unless ya turn the bow all the way upside down. Ive been really wanting to try the FOBs also....just not sure if theyll work with the DD.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Ripcord


----------



## everest (Mar 14, 2007)

Vital Gear Kaz Away rest
it is full capture and is a fall away, www.vitalgear.net


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Update....

Since my last post I have tested both the KAZ and Sizzor rest with FOBs. Both worked great.

Here are my write ups;

KAZ

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584430&highlight=FOB+kaz

Sizzors

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=588197

Regards,


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Fall away*

I used WB when they first came out and they were great. I did not worry about the wear & tear on the vanes. I did have some issues when the WB would freeze hard in the cold/rain/snow

Then the drop away came out.

Even less issues with the drop away so I'd recommend any brand of that style rest for your bow:darkbeer:


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*FALL AWAY!!!! quality archery products*

man it's awsome, i used to shoot a biscuit, and it worked great till i switched to blazers and noticed that my fletching was getting knocked of by contact with the biscut. So i swithched to the very good, very innexpensive q.a.p fall away rest. No more contact, tighter groups, no excess noise. It's great, bass pro. has them.


----------



## bigbuckilla (Jun 4, 2008)

*g5 expert 2 w/ fobs*

shot the biscuit for years... switched this year to a g5 expert 2... hands down the best fall away on the market.. (PO) gonna shoot it with fobs....


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

*Fall Away*

I shoot a drop away rest because there is less of a chance of interference...bottom line. Biscuits are good for total containment but you sacrifice a whole lot. I believe in the least amount of contact, the better the shooting


----------



## Iced9 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree, I love a good wiskerbiscuit as much as the next guy, just not on my bow. :wink: FALL AWAY ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Deano (Jan 14, 2005)

*went back to whisker bisket*

Thought the same as you i wanted to try something other than the whisker because it was wrinkleing up my vanes. bought a Ripcord and didn't like it and then a QAD drop away which was better. Bought the FOB's and they shoot OK but for my deer hunting and shooting 2 other bows i found the accuracy of the Bisket was better than the dropaway. Use blazer vanes now and no problem and would trade my new QAD to someone for a good Whisker Bisket. Sometimes new tech is really not worth all the problems. Just more things to go wrong hunting for me. Not a target shooter. Keep it simple works best for me. Just had to try the new stuff.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

The ripcord and the limbdriver are the two best fall aways ive ever tried. The dropzone is also a good choice. Have used and shot all of them


----------



## WTAILHUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

*I'v used used lots of different rest over the years inc the whisker bisket (which worked well but made more noise then I liked when the arrow passes thru for hunting and cost me more $$$ on vanes) I have found the best of both worlds with the Top Gun Phantom fall away rest....I really like this, you have no arrow contact (better flight, no noise) and total containment of the arrow and you can adjust the tension(spring load) to tune your arrow flight. If you try one like I did I think you would be very happy!*










*It gets my :archery: thumbs up!*

*My 2 Cents....*


----------



## upmi (Jul 8, 2008)

WTAILHUNTER said:


> *I'v used used lots of different rest over the years inc the whisker bisket (which worked well but made more noise then I liked when the arrow passes thru for hunting and cost me more $$$ on vanes) I have found the best of both worlds with the Top Gun Phantom fall away rest....I really like this, you have no arrow contact (better flight, no noise) and total containment of the arrow and you can adjust the tension(spring load) to tune your arrow flight. If you try one like I did I think you would be very happy!*
> 
> Hello All,
> my first post here...:darkbeer: first, this forum rocks...
> ...


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Fall away! I Shoot a Rip Cord. I wraped the fingers with a soft felt. Serve the cable into the string and you are good to go.


----------



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

Drop away. I shot a whisker the last two years and just spent most of my time refletching. Switched to a rip cord this year and love it. Had a little trouble with clearance but its shootn good now. Drop aways are more forgiving up front and allow for a little more human error than the whisker. good luck!


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

*wb not for me*

well i dont shoot a wb myself my good friend does and hates it, being regular shooters he is constantly killing his vanes and dont even bother shooting feathers through it unless your hobby is fletching arrows. also being in the north the wb tends to freeze easily in rain/snow conditions causing a lot of noise and ruinning any chance of accuracy, now like some others have said a peice of toiletpaper in the wb will make it quit i some how have a problem paying the price for a rest and having to constantly put a peice of tp in it to improve it. lets just say that the wb came on the used bow my friend bought and sure didnt last long before it was taken off.


----------



## psefirestorm (Jul 20, 2008)

Just my two cents.....I went to the trap door now called free fall the thing I like with this fall away is theres no stings attached (literaly) it falls from the enursha(sp) from the bow..haven't had a problem with the arrow falling off...

I like this rest so much I've put one on my back up bow as well....

Also to answer an earlier question I shoot my arrows with the cock vane up...that way all three fleches do not have a chanceto contact the rest...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*rests*

whiched from a wisker bisket to a qad fall away. im so glad i did my groups tighten and it is great for hunting. it is full containment and locks into place until u firethe bow.

tr dropzone is really nice for fobs
nap sizor is nice to

im not to crazy about fobs though blazers r my top choice. blazer fly just like the fobs but stay one when u shoot game. plus u cant shoot the same spot twice cuase if u hit the fob it breaks. idk its your choice. but i would go with blazers


----------



## mud_duck (Jul 21, 2008)

just wanted to say thanks to all of you i these posts sure changed my mind when i get home i will be getting a fall away and not the wb i had in mind


----------

